# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Anabolics and Explosive Olympic-style Lifts...

## Tank75

Hello All,
I have been watching this forum for some time and this is my first post...

I am writing to see if anyone knows if the use of anabolic steroids will improve athletic performance in activities such as vertical jump, 40 yard dash, and the explosive Olympic lifts.

I am working towards becoming a better shot putter and have put off the use of anabolics for a few years until I was older and closer to my natural potential. I am now a few years into my 20's and would like to increase my power output. This summer I plan to use a lifting program based mainly around the olympic lifts (snatches, cleans, jerks) and a few power and auxillary lifts (bench press, squat, dead lifts, pulling exercises).

I believe a program based around olympic-style lifting is focused on explosiveness, but I am not sure if anabolic's full potential is being utilized because the muscle's time-under-tension (TOT) is so small compared to so many of the conventional bodybuilder "slow and controlled" lifts. I am not sure as to whether or not steroids can easily discriminate between developing power and overall strength and muscular development, even though they often go hand in hand.

Has anyone had a successful cycle where they focused mainly on explosive olympics style lifting or am I going in the wrong direction.

Thank you for your time.
Best Regards,
Tank75

----------


## TheNextBigThing

> Hello All,
> I am writing to see if anyone knows if the use of anabolic steroids will improve athletic performance in activities such as vertical jump, 40 yard dash, and the explosive Olympic lifts.


Yes it will. Your building muscle natrually and developing explosive power with olympic lifts. Steroids will help when used in conjunction with proper training and diet. Also there are many examples I have seen first hand with atheletes using the same type of training as you. Only advice I can give you is watch what you take (detection times) and if you are still NCAA, summer testing is starting.

----------


## j3374

That's what I'm sayin'. This is why I'm doing the Olifting and Power lifting but without the bodybuilding aspect. I'm trying to stay as small as possible and strong/explosive. 

Tank, do you compete by weight class?

----------


## j3374

If I can find someplace where I can do some plyos locally for endurance, I'll be set.

----------


## Tank75

I do not compete in Olympic style lifting at this point... that may be a personal goal for the end of the summer. My goals for the end of this summer are as follows:


315lb clean and jerk
205lb hang snatch
275lb hang snatch
550lb parallel squat
500lb dead lift
365lb bench press 
30 inch vertical jump
4.8 40 yard dash

I'm going to try to stay under 250 lbs. so I am still mobile. I'm not sure if that would put me in a competive range or not. I'm considering doing a slight cutter at the end of this, depending on how things go, but nothing too extreme because I want to keep whatever mass I can.

Right now I am working on developing explosive power more for the shot put, discus, and football. I am currently 228lbs and would like to get no bigger than 250 or so, so I'm not sure if the olympic lifts will still help with adding quality mass like bodybuilding lifts will do. I figure that these lifts really use TypeII fibers, which are the muscles that hypertrophy the most so we'll see what happens. 

I am going to incorporate mostly quality olympic and powerlifting training with my first cycle of DBOL and Sust250. I will be starting a post of my progress and pictures hopefully so you can see how all goes and if this is something that you should try.

----------


## Cdub

anavar

----------


## Tank75

just a little update... i dont' think that the olympic style cleans and snatches will add mass if that is your goal. these lifts will help you use the mass that you have more powerfully, but due to the nature of the lifts (small amount of time under tension and relatively few reps) they are less than ideal for adding quality mass. also, i have found that the lower back pumps involved with dbol make it really hard to go heavy with these types of lifts. 

anyone else have any similar experiences?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> just a little update... i dont' think that the olympic style cleans and snatches will add mass if that is your goal. these lifts will help you use the mass that you have more powerfully, but due to the nature of the lifts (small amount of time under tension and relatively few reps) they are less than ideal for adding quality mass. also, i have found that the lower back pumps involved with dbol make it really hard to go heavy with these types of lifts. 
> 
> anyone else have any similar experiences?



< the amt of dbol if u r an athlete no need of high amts

----------


## Badgerman

> anavar


agree big time

and shoot for at least 33" vertical........
try some 5x5 sets complexed with plyos between sets.........for example
parallel squat.......followed by box jumps.......bench followed by drop pushups or med ball drops

if you run........do accelerations before you lift

----------


## Badgerman

also......get a glute ham machine and work your backside mechanics......

----------


## Tank75

yeah, good call on the dbol ... i put on some water weight and my lower back cramped up for a good week straight... had to lower the dosage. now i'm off the dbol and feeling much better, actually.

my strength increased suprisingly well with core lifts.... my bench goal (365lbs) has already been achieved only halfway through the cycle, but i was having trouble with my lower body work and olympic lifts due to the back cramps from the dbol. now that i'm off the dbol and have approximately 7weeks left, i'd like to start to incorporate the explosive style lifts that you all mentioned above.

i'll try to keep you posted.
thanks again for your help.

Best Regards,
-Tank75

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yeah, good call on the dbol ... i put on some water weight and my lower back cramped up for a good week straight... had to lower the dosage. now i'm off the dbol and feeling much better, actually.
> 
> my strength increased suprisingly well with core lifts.... my bench goal (365lbs) has already been achieved only halfway through the cycle, but i was having trouble with my lower body work and olympic lifts due to the back cramps from the dbol. now that i'm off the dbol and have approximately 7weeks left, i'd like to start to incorporate the explosive style lifts that you all mentioned above.
> 
> i'll try to keep you posted.
> thanks again for your help.
> 
> Best Regards,
> -Tank75



r u a weightlifter?

----------


## Tank75

i haven't competed in any official weightlifting competitions, but plan to in maybe another few years. at this point in time I am working to gain size and power for throwing events for track and field. i used to play football before, but now i'm focusing on track.

----------


## The Base

I always found that the back cramps maybe lasted 1 or 2 sessions and that was it. 
I would strongly recommend O Lifts...and I believe that in time you will gain good qulaity mass from these lifts. I DID!

Obviously I did all types of lifts Clean, Snatch, Squat, Bench, Shoulder press, etc etc...I threw the hammer

----------


## Headdress

> I always found that the back cramps maybe lasted 1 or 2 sessions and that was it. 
> I would strongly recommend O Lifts...and I believe that in time you will gain good qulaity mass from these lifts. I DID!
> 
> Obviously I did all types of lifts Clean, Snatch, Squat, Bench, Shoulder press, etc etc...I threw the hammer


I think all the o lifts work because of the plyometric catch at the very bottom of the lift. Stretch reflex at its best

----------


## Tank75

now that i'm off the dbol , the back cramps are gone and I'm back to my Olympic-style lifts. I am still incorporating the deadlift, bench, squat (powerlifts) and a few bodybuilding isolation movements as well. anyway, i find these lifts a lot more effective now that I'm not in pain and can maintain proper form and focus. i strongly encourage these lifts for anyone who competes in athletics as well.

----------

